# Duration ??



## Housepainter (Jan 6, 2008)

Was talking with another painter a few days ago about paints. On Duration a commit was made they had used Duration recently and it is not the same formula. Said it was very thin and did not have the same coverage per coat as before. 

What have you SW -- Duration guys ran into or heard on this.:blink:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Haven't heard of that.

J


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

they raise the price every four months., was he using gloss??? I think it is thinner. I use a lot of durations, but the satin and flat, its a great product, but im sick of the company.


dave mac


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Have not noticed that
I only use the satin though


----------



## Romanski (May 4, 2008)

Dave Mac said:


> they raise the price every four months., was he using gloss??? I think it is thinner. I use a lot of durations, but the satin and flat, its a great product, but im sick of the company.
> 
> 
> dave mac



Have you seen the value of the dollar recently? Enough said.

As far as the thinness of the paint, your rep would probably have better info than most the people here. Might be an issue to do with SW lowering the VOC's per gal in preparation for the law coming in effect next year, but I thought they did this a while ago . I've never personally had an issue with Duration.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Romanski said:


> As far as the thinness of the paint, your rep would probably have better info than most the people here.


Could just about not disagree more.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Romanski said:


> Have you seen the value of the dollar recently? Enough said.
> 
> As far as the thinness of the paint, your rep would probably have better info than most the people here. Might be an issue to do with SW lowering the VOC's per gal in preparation for the law coming in effect next year, but I thought they did this a while ago . I've never personally had an issue with Duration.


 
you sound like a sw employee:jester:


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

No offense to any SW employees here, but really the organization really does go for the "You can say that...." school of retailing

Higher Ups say "we're changing this (price/product/availability/etc)
Ground Crews say "what if the customer's complain/ask/etc."
Higher Ups say "You can say that...(insert BS story here)"
Nobody said to lie...just that "You can say that...."

You can say that...it's now illegal (=it took up too much shelf space and we didn't feel like carrying it)
....it wasn't selling (=we weren't making enough off of each unit to make it worth our while)
... but it's really better (=we know it sucks but tough crap)

I'm sure there are exceptions, and very good reps (I know some)
But I would not really on many of them to tell me the whole/real story


----------



## Paul_R (Apr 19, 2007)

About a week ago I was using duration in a bathroom. I used a semi gloss, "Afternoon" which is a deep tint base, and they reccomended P1 primer,but the walls were already a tanish grey almost a P5 so no primer was used. The paint seemed thin, but I assumed it was because it was a deep base, and not much pigment. I ended up giving it a third coat, and I was wondering if it might need a fourth, but HO was satisfied with coverage. I did caution them about showering an such, but there were two teenage daughters, and this was their only room with a shower. The mother in law phoned me and told me that her son the owner said that the paint was still "tacky".:blink: Do not know if they were looking for another coat or what, but I will be going back there in a week or so to look. So I have had good results from Duration in the past, just this one problem. Is it the formula? Oh by the way, when I talked to the SW guys about it they gave me another gallon free so I would not run out.

Maybe someone should ask the Guru. :yes: 

Happy painting, Paul.


----------



## Housepainter (Jan 6, 2008)

Just came from doing a quote/bid on a bedroom project for a customer. She had gone by SW and picked up several samples to test on the walls. The silverleaf color was showing through on all the samples. The color she had decided on has one area that coverage was adequate. I asked her, how many coats she had applied. 

Four was her answer. I got the SW name and number but will use Devoe Regency. never let me down "yet".


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Oh..durrrr....
I only use the Duration Exterior
I keep forgetting there's an interior

Let me try that again
<ahem> 

"Do you mean Int or Ext?
I haven't noticed a difference in the Duration Exterior"


----------



## Housepainter (Jan 6, 2008)

slickshift said:


> Oh..durrrr....
> I only use the Duration Exterior
> I keep forgetting there's an interior
> 
> ...


Yes this would be interior: The painter who told me it was a new formula only does interior work. 

Then what i saw this afternoon was also interior..


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

Is it only me, or is everyone a little embarrassed to show up with that Duration interior gallon. I mean it screams DIY W/ twist top, pour spot, plastic handles.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

HomeGuardPaints said:


> Is it only me, or is everyone a little embarrassed to show up with that Duration interior gallon. I mean it screams DIY W/ twist top, pour spot, plastic handles.


I thought they dumped the plastic cans ...I just picked up 2 cases interior satin in cans on Friday................


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> I thought they dumped the plastic cans ...I just picked up 2 cases interior satin in cans on Friday................


Huh... I'll have to pay attention when I go to the store next.... Last time I used it, it was in those inconvenient plastic containers. That was some time in January.

Also, from the sounds of it... I may not be using Interior Duration if they have changed the formula since I used it last. It seemed to work fine for me in January, most of the colors where dark and one coat was looking good, the second topped it off as done.

J


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

I would recommend getting out of duration int. and try out some aura. Pretty much anything will cover in two coats and it recoats in an hour. probably wouldn't have a problem with the shower factor this way. Duration int. is kinda thin now, and I think the deeper colors are even thiner. My last batch felt like 600 grit sandpaper on the walls even in satin. I wasn't ready for that.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

HomeGuardPaints said:


> Is it only me, or is everyone a little embarrassed to show up with that Duration interior gallon. I mean it screams DIY W/ twist top, pour spot, plastic handles.



Yeah thats funny P&L (owned by SW now) has Accolade in both plastic cans and the standard metal cans.


----------



## VAInteriors (May 12, 2007)

Wow, funny how this stuff gets around. Used the interior a couple weeks ago and was mentioning to my cohort that it didn't seem the same.


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

We don't use much SW at all but earlier this week we went through three gallons of interior Duration, two different colors: As soon as my employee started cutting, he asked me if I had thinned the paint. I hadn't. It did seem very thin but covered very well . . . my $.02


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

I have been using aura interior so my SW rep demoed me a gallon of duration because he thought I was going to like it better. It was really thin. And it covered very thin too. First coat was really bad, second was almost complete coverage (medium purple)


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

HomeGuardPaints said:


> Is it only me, or is everyone a little embarrassed to show up with that Duration interior gallon. I mean it screams DIY W/ twist top, pour spot, plastic handles.


Its not just you. It reminds me of:


----------



## 3awesomeinches (Oct 16, 2008)

Sorry to bump a topic 3 pages down the line but I also noticed duration interior semigloss being WAY thin and taking 4 coats on darker colors.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Sometimes there are some undercoat colors you can use to cut down on how many coats of deep tone colors you need.If you know it will take several coats to do the job, mix a dark gray color in a cheaper paint for undercoat.I do this with all red colors.Say if I paint a front door I use a gray primer then it only takes two coats red to cover.


----------

